# Steve Jobs addresses the Flash issue



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

There has been discussion here recently on why Apple has refused to use Adobe Flash. Steve Jobs finally addresses the issue: Thoughts of Flash.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Very informative article


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Am I the only one who sees the hypocrisy in this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No, others see it as well.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I agree with Steve Jobs on advocating HTML5 and CSS over Flash but I disagree with him on preventing Flash from running on mobile Apple devices. Let the consumers of the mobile Apple devices decide if they want to use Flash or not.

Peace...


----------

